# Love it!



## Blake Bowden (Jun 21, 2009)

Great stuff Brothers! Keep the recip's comin!


----------



## LRG (Jun 21, 2009)

I will share.
Marinate chicken in itallian dressing over night. The last 30 minutes of grillin, place the chicken in a cooler for about .5-1 hour. 
Do not marinate ribs. dry rub and grill. use brown sugar for dry rub.
Briskets could be used in cooler method as well.

If you win any trophies-keep me in mind or ;-)        trademark of bro Lins


----------

